# Generic Rally Image T-shirts



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The image below is being used for the 2006 Rocky Mountain Rally t-shirts:










I will have a shirt sample prepared later this week and post it here. I will take purchase orders at that time. You can choose either the 2006 Rocky Mountain Outbacker Rally version or a generic version. The only difference is the generic version will not have "2006 Rocky Mountain Outbacker Rally" in white text in the upper left pocket area of the shirt.

I am not profiting from the manufacture or sale of these shirts. My DW did the artwork and I will have the local t-shirt shop prepare the heat transfers.

The shirts will be long-sleeve only, in charcoal. The shirts are Gildan Ultra Cotton Heavyweight, 100% preshrunk 6.1 oz. cotton.

Randy


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Looks great C.R.O.








Nice job on the design!
When is that Western states rally again??


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I LIKE IT .......& WILL PROBABLY WANT ONE AS WELL!! 
Long sleeve & 100% AWESOME









Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Randy,

Nice artwork. I can see ordering 4 for the fam. Let us know when they will be available and the price.

For us Northeast Spring rally folks (like rizfam) and any other rallyers (iers? Hmmm?) we can get iron on transfers to put the date and info on the shirt. In fact, I'll volunteer to get the transfers from Staples and come up with a nice font and layout, then mail them to people if they'd like. I'll get approval of the font and layout first, in the Northeast Rally thread. Let me know Northeasterners.

Thanks Randy.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW really nice job there Randy








Can see when DW see them she'll want some of them

Don

Moosgut sound like a great idea


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

nice art work. we have some talent on here..


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy,

Tell the DW, "Great job" once again.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Randy

Outstanding job









Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> For us Northeast Spring rally folks (like rizfam) and any other rallyers (iers? Hmmm?) we can get iron on transfers to put the date and info on the shirt. In fact, I'll volunteer to get the transfers from Staples and come up with a nice font and layout, then mail them to people if they'd like. I'll get approval of the font and layout first, in the Northeast Rally thread. Let me know Northeasterners.


Moosegut, Let me know what I can do to help









Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice job, Randy!

Keep up the good work!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Randy,
> 
> Nice artwork. I can see ordering 4 for the fam. Let us know when they will be available and the price.
> 
> ...


Any way I can help?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't see any beer drinking in the artwork....


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

"Family-approved" design, Jolly.

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Randy - You continue to do really nice work for the gang here. It's appreciated.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I don't see any beer drinking in the artwork....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beer? Walk around the TT...
My Margarita Mixing Table is on the other side - where's your's?


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I am not profiting from the manufacture or sale of these shirts. [snapback]98229[/snapback]​


These look awsome. We'll be buying at least one.

Might I suggest you round up to the nearest $5 and donate the difference to the forum?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
Those shirts are WAY too cool!! The artwork's great, for sure!! Only thing is, Jolly wanted to know where the beer drinker was, and I wanted to know where the fat lady is!!!







Guess that's me, on the other side of the camper, too!! hehehe Just teasing. The shirts are GREAT. DW has great talent there!! sunny 
Darlene action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Seems to me Randy, you have a lot of people hiding behind the camper in that design.









Nice job









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Seems to me Randy, you have a lot of people hiding behind the camper in that design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John, come on. We've got 2000 members. Looks to me like we're all accounted for - of course there's a crew on the other side - everyone else can't ALL be inside the trailer!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Any update? I know your busy with your new to you 3/4 ton TV









Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice work...Have a great rally.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

This is awesome. Too bad they won't be ready in time for May 5th rally at Logan's Landing in Alpine, AL. Maybe June? By the way, since we are in the SE, it's a little warmer down here - would you be interested in sharing the graphics with us so we could also make our own in short sleeves? We would also buy one of yours too.


----------

